# what oil to use?



## Dyver (Jul 17, 2013)

Is Mobil1 synthetic 5W-30 good to use in my 1.4T auto? Would hate to pay the stealership price for their brand.


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

yes. Mobil 1 synthetic(semi-synthetic) 5w-30 dexos is fine. You can get 5qts of mobil 1 at walmart for 27.00 in the 5qt jug=]


----------



## chevycruze2012 (Nov 13, 2012)

Plus most dealerships use Mobil 1 oil for dexos and conventional oils. The consumers don't usually know it. Every Chevrolet dealer here in Iowa uses mobil 1 oil. Not sure if they got the dexos2 5w30 for the TD cruzes yet. I'm sure they have though. .

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

I run Mobil 1 Extended Performance 5-30


----------



## giantsnation (Oct 11, 2012)

Like others said Mobil 1 or Pennzoil Platinum/Ultra work great for the Cruze.


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

I've got 43,000 miles on mine using only QS Ultimate.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

H3LLON3ARTH said:


> I run Mobil 1 Extended Performance 5-30






WoW I can't believe I knew That ...............LOL

Sent from this magical floating tablet using a chrome finish


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> WoW I can't believe I knew That ...............LOL
> 
> Sent from this magical floating tablet using a chrome finish


Well I tell everyone that I use this brand.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Atleast your not doing 90 , oh wait did they increase the speed limit by you .


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

brian v said:


> Atleast your not doing 90 , oh wait did they increase the speed limit by you .


Only 80 here.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

We get the double nickel here . The gov . Has to decide if he and the establishment want to increase to say 65 , which most people drive any way , Not I too many state Troopers looking .


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Use any full-synthetic 5w-30 oil that carries a dexos1 rating. I am not brand-loyal at all when it involves motor oil. The engine will run fine following those requirements. 

Here is a shot of my Cruze's 1.4T filler cap area showing the results so far of running exclusively full synthetic 5w-30 dexos1 oil: http://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/34-1-4l-turbo/24170-67k-miles-synthetic-oil.html


----------



## Yates (Aug 24, 2012)

Ill just use part synthetic dexos approved like the manual suggests and change it at 5000 mi. Don't think I can go wrong there.


----------



## Stl13 (Jul 9, 2013)

I use Amsoil in evey car I've owned.


----------



## Dyver (Jul 17, 2013)

Mobile 1 5W-30 is what I will use then. 2 5 quart jugs plus one loose quart should cover both of my cars. Thanks


----------

